# Calcium in Food - How much is OK?



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been reading about choosing a food with lower calcium for the first 6 months to help reduce the risk of hip dysplasia, however there seems to be a lot of variation in calcium levels in commercial food. Can someone direct me to a resource to determine the optimum level for GR puppies? Some sources say below 1.5% calcium, others say below 1% calcium. Also, how much is recommended after the 6 month period? Have there been any published studies someone could direct me to? Thank you!


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

I came across this article, it discusses lots of things in regard to nutrition in large breed puppies. I'd love to hear thoughts on the information. Specifically for calcium they suggest 1-1.6%. 

www.eod.gvsu.edu/~dewittp/Documents/Canine%20*Nutrition*.doc

Not sure that link it working, the article is: RELATIONSHIP OF NUTRITION TO DEVELOPMENTAL SKELETAL DISEASE IN YOUNG DOGS​ Phillip W. Toll, DVM, MS
Daniel C. Richardson, DVM, Diplomate ACVS
Mark Morris Institute, Topeka, Kansas​


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm posting from my phone, so providing all the links is difficult. I will say after reading all the literature I could find, I settled on the 1.5% number myself. The studies most often cited for the link between excess calcium and joint issues used 3.3% as their fed calcium level. That in mind, I decided I was comfortable at or below 1.5%. 

I'm sure others will chime in. I can provide some source material tonight when get back to my desktop.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with drofen. I was researching it for tuco and concluded that 1.3 - 1.7 was ideal


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you, those are similar ranges I was coming up with too. I feel better knowing that I'm not misunderstanding the information.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I, too, agree with the above posters in general. I have seen a puppy formula with a listed calcium of a maximum 1.7 which really wouldn't bother me too much either.


----------

